# Jawbone Canyon Store Billboard



## NER2 (Feb 8, 2017)

FP4 in PMK on MG Classic with Dektol. 
What can I say?  It's the Mojave desert.  It was a hot day. 






N. Riley
photographs by norman e. riley


----------



## timor (Aug 21, 2017)

I visited your website. Many excellent photographs there. Are you actually using the Ansco formulas from your website ?


----------



## NER2 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you.  Yes, primarily Ansco 103.  Of course I mix these myself.  They not available in any pre-packaged form.

N. Riley
normaneriley fotografie


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice one..........


----------

